

Open Source Is Old School, Says The GitHub Generation - tanglesome
http://readwrite.com/2013/05/15/open-source-is-old-school-says-the-github-generation

======
Yaa101
Soon there will be a major land grabbing frenzi by some big software companies
and they will put anything that is up for grabs into their propritary
licencing vault, making it difficult for anyone else to write any sensible
software without being sued into oblivion.

So stupid and wasteful, they learned absolutely nothing about how the world
really turns. Really a wasted software writers generation, only a small
minority of superstars and well networked developers will be transfered along
with the code to that vault, the rest can look for another job, good luck with
finding any that has not been automated already!!

------
tjr
Is this really a thoughtful movement toward no licensing? Or is it just people
neglecting to specify licensing?

